
Mathematics for Computer Science - ColinWright
https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-042j-mathematics-for-computer-science-fall-2010/index.htm
======
brudgers
Related,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13800320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13800320)

